# Amazon leasing thier own planes



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

I guess they are trying to totally avoid UPS, FedEx and other USPS all together

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-air-transport-sr-amazon-com-idUSKCN0WB1LA


----------



## FlexZone (Aug 25, 2015)

which means more work for us


----------



## I Drive Select (Oct 16, 2016)

I hope they offer Flex for pilots that operate their own aircraft. It would be cost prohibitive, but one can dream. FLEX AIR


----------

